# Singapore OR Hong Kong



## mohitrahuja

Hi Friends,

I can apply for Singapore OR Hong Kong Permanent Residency, somehow i am scoring required points.

My main and general question is :

*"Singapore OR Hong Kong"*

Have more jobs, good pay and benefits, safe city, multicultural, govt. fund benefits, stable govt., lots of MNC's and businesses etc......and overall to live their permanently peacefully...

Thanks:ranger:


----------



## Lenochka

Hongkong and peacefully is an oxymoron....


----------



## JWilliamson

His first goal in chosing a place is income. JW.


----------



## blue angel

Generally both Singapore and HK have ample job opportunities, as both countries' economies are doing well.... 

However, if you find that language might be an issue - it may be easier to settle down in Singapore as most people here speak English. (In HK, you may eventually need to pick up their local language as not everyone communicates in English.)

But do be prepared for the humid weather in Singapore  HK tends to be cooler, while Singapore is generally hot all year round, save for the rainy season...

Maybe you can talk to other friends / relatives who have stayed in both countries to give you their opinion as well? Good luck & hope you find the right info you need!






mohitrahuja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I can apply for Singapore OR Hong Kong Permanent Residency, somehow i am scoring required points.
> 
> My main and general question is :
> 
> *"Singapore OR Hong Kong"*
> 
> Have more jobs, good pay and benefits, safe city, multicultural, govt. fund benefits, stable govt., lots of MNC's and businesses etc......and overall to live their permanently peacefully...
> 
> Thanks:ranger:


----------



## simonsays

Hi Mohit: I am not sure how HK works, but for Singapore, you need to be 'gainfully' employed before applying PR, or if you are on LPR, you still need to get a job before converting the LPR to PR.

As for which is better - different folks- different strokes.

I have friends who complained about everything in Singapore, and even called Singaporeans stuck-up (sorry - no offence to anybody) and when the guy got a job in HK, he says HK is much much better, though, for me, Singapore wins hands down considering the ease of doing things here .. which for me in HK and working with HK people was a bit of a pain .. and I felt HK people were very much clued on Cantonese instead of English.

Then again - my line of work is different from my friends, and he may have different expectations.

If I may ask - have you been to the two countries ? It is nothing like having a first hand impression - nothing beats that.

Cheers mate


----------



## atfc

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I can apply for Singapore OR Hong Kong Permanent Residency, somehow i am scoring required points.
> 
> My main and general question is :
> 
> *"Singapore OR Hong Kong"*
> 
> Have more jobs, good pay and benefits, safe city, multicultural, govt. fund benefits, stable govt., lots of MNC's and businesses etc......and overall to live their permanently peacefully...
> 
> Thanks:ranger:


singapore! safer, cleaner, peaceful and exciting!


----------



## JWilliamson

Hows does safe and exciting go together? JW


----------



## redlaker

I'm living here in Singapore for about four years already. I like Hong Kong's weather than here, it's hot like hell sometimes here in Singapore.


----------



## JWilliamson

I found the weather in Hong Kong to be even more hotter and wetter than it was in Miami (USA). JW


----------



## sglandlord

personal choice. Go visit both countries for a few days and decide for yourself which country suits you.


----------



## aquagetsu

*Internship in Hong Kong or Singapore ?*

Hi guys,

currently i'm a student in a hospitality management school and i'm looking for an internship. The internship office in my school suggest me to go whether to Hong Kong or Singapore...

I have been to Singapore before but i've never been to Hong Kong. That's why i'm rambling now...

Do you guys have any information about living cost in Hong Kong, accomodation, and payment for internship student in Hong Kong ?

Every little information will be very appreciated...

Thank You


----------

